# [Max Park] 3.36 3x3 single YTUWR



## stormtrooper (Jan 6, 2019)

Solve starts at 2:39 if you are impatient and just want to see the solve.

Reconstruction:
Scramble: B2 R2 U' L2 F2 D B2 D R2 U B2 R U B' D' F U L' D' R2 D
y' z2 // inspection
F' B' R D' R U' R' D2 y' // fraction cross + 1st & 2nd pair
R' F R // xxcross
U2 L' U L // 3rd pair
R U R' // 4th pair
U R' U' F U R U' R' F' R // OLL
U // AUF
Note: As I have said this reconstruction is from Max Park, NOT ME. I only added the y' in fraction cross to fix the reconstruction which Max didn't wrote on the piece of paper in the video.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Jan 7, 2019)

4s aren't special anymore!


----------



## CJCubing (Feb 6, 2019)

_*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hPse8rIlF0U*_
*WB or UWR by Max Park!
3.36 at 2:47.*


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 6, 2019)

At first I didn't understand what was so special about this, since I knew he already had a 3.14 single at home.

Then I realized this was special because it was "competition-style" - with stackmat and box and judge, etc.

Nicely done, Max!


----------

